# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 27.10.2019 - 03.11.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *10*, суммарный объем: *429* мб Извлечено файлов: *328*, суммарный объем: *955* мб Признаны легитимными: *76* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *15*, в частности:
 c:\windows\fonts\web\taskhost.exe - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин 8AAA4E7AB88B851E2CA07E95CFC62097 c:\windows\inf\aspnet\lsma.exe - VHO:Trojan.Win32.Miner.aajjv, карантин 0AFC5B3308AFDED7BB6FA0E5BE5E7DBE c:\windows\debug\item.dat - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин 0AFC5B3308AFDED7BB6FA0E5BE5E7DBE c:\windows\system32\rdpwrap.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RDPWrap.h, карантин 8AAA4E7AB88B851E2CA07E95CFC62097 c:\users\user\svchost.exe - Trojan.Win32.Diztakun.asae, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98 c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\0009\v3.5.56385\104  9\5.0\wasp.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Agent.amrp, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98 c:\windows\fonts\web\winlogon.exe - Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.avga, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98 c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\000d\1049\5.0\1049\  5.0\spoolsv.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agentb.bwzg, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98 c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\0009\v3.5.56385\104  9\5.0\waspwing.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Agent.amrm, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98 c:\programdata\microsoft\drm\rposano\netframework.  exe - HEUR:Trojan.MSIL.Miner.gen, карантин 56ADBF1AC509342C4C38745B2ADA3A98
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *237*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

